# Hypnotherapy for Sleeping Disorders



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I know this is not HT for IBS but were posting. Of course HT for IBS is specific and HT for sleeping disorders is specific.







Hypnotherapy for Sleeping Disorders http://www.sleepdisordersguide.com/blog/sl...ders-treatment/


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

THANK YOU, Eric!!! We were just talking about how much insomnia was affecting us in the lounge! Really appreciate it!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

FYI - a wonderful and gentle benefit of the IBS Audio Program is improved sleep - but Mike also has a single CD just for insomnia alone~ in case anyone is interested ~







http://www.tlrltd.com/insomnia.htmA gentle recording to help the listener understand insomnia and some suggestions to help reduce those long nights. Insomnia can be debilitating, frustrating and affect every aspect of life. Track One explains simply what Insomnia is, the different types and some causes. Track two uses gentle hypnotherapy processes to encourage the sleep pattern to develop again. Total Play 40:11


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you SOO much, Marilyn!!







at this point I'm ready to try _anything_ that can help.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cheri your welcome.HT worked on my insomnia issues really well and I very rarely have a problem anymore with it.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, Eric! I just order it. with the holiday coming, it's probably going to arrive after X'mas hopefully before new year... But finally there's some hope for me!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use "toward inner peace" for insomnia. I still take medication for sleep but I have been on it for years so it doesn't work well anymore. Mike's CD always makes me sleep even if I don't feel sleepy and it is a hard, deep sleep. I usually wake up in the morning, on my back with my headphones still on my head! Has Mike made a CD specifically for insomnia?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Cheri, let us know when you get it.







I think it will help you out.Tiss, Mike does have an insomnia cd. Hope your doing well.http://tlrltd.com/programmes.htm


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yippee!! I've just gotten the CD from mail!!







Will post how it works for me after giving it a try tonight!







Thank you, Eric and Marilyn!


----------

